# Suzyka Grey Arrived- With Problems!!!!!



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

So I got back from Miami Today and had a call from the dealer to come down and look at the car and check all the details- so far so good, no mention of any problems!!

Then as I sit down to talk to the salesman, he starts with the words 'there are a few problems with your order!' :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

He then tells me that three of my options have been missed off- Magnetic Ride, Sat Nav Plus and the Autopack!!

I was absolutely livid and it turns out that it was purely the salesmans fault! Someone, I might add, has been very poor throughout the whole process and I would never hire to work for me thats for sure!! He's an absolute idiot!!!

Anyway the resolution so far is this- I'm gonna keep the car thats been delivered until my car with the correct spec finally turns up (which they're telling me won't be till July!)! In the meantime the only real compensation I'm getting is an aftermarket sat nav in the temporary car and a phone cradle!

Another error to add to Audi's catalogue!!


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

P.s. The Suzyka Grey looks absolutely amazing!! I'll take some photos when I pick it up on Thursday!!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.

It must be a real downer getting all excited to be told your car is missing some bits. Not exactly a couple of minor bits either. I wonder how long the salesman will be in the job.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT Hopeful said:


> P.s. The Suzyka Grey looks absolutely amazing!! I'll take some photos when I pick it up on Thursday!!


Good - looking forward to the pics. Sorry for your order, how hard can it be to tick the right options on a sheet :roll:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Really sorry to read this TTH 

I can't begin to imagine how you must feel 

At least you'll be driving a car FOC for a while and you'll get a new one with all your spec on it in time for summer [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

And three of the most noticable options too! I guess at least you get to thrash the hell out of your 'demonstrator' for a few months.

It's not what you want when you're expecting your perfect car though so sorry mate.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

There are probably 20 to 30 of us sat here fingers crossed that our cars will be as per ordered when we collect later this week.

I will not be truly happy until I see it complete on saturday. These mistakes seem all too common at the moment. I have never come across anyone who has ordered from another manufacturer with these sort of issues.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Join the club TT hopeful,

After Toshiba, myself, Donald, and some other's you will be next who "owned" two MK2's.
I think your dealer has made a prper solution for this problem.

Please show us your pictures from the car, as soon as you have it.
Because after seeing all those boringgggggggg Silver TT's i think it will be realy nice to see the Suzuka Grey pic's from a member.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

What a bummer but at least you can enjoy this one from new and then get yours delivered and enjoy the newness of it all over again, especially for the summer!!


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I feel very sorry for you but they are dealing with it the right way.

My TTR is being built this week - I'm feeling nervous!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your problems with the dealer, but good to hear that you are able to drive someone else's car around for the next 5 months - so enjoy it!! 8)

And welcome to the mark IIx2 club! :wink:

Cheers
Donald


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the support guys!!

It's never nice when things go wrong with your new order and I just hope that everyone elses orders for March are fine with no similar probems!!

At least I'll have a car I can thrash about without having to care about it! I think I'm gonna let all my friends have a drive in it as well as my girlfriend!!! I'm really gonna rinse the miles as a bit of payback!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT Hopeful said:


> A I think I'm gonna let all my friends have a drive in it *as well as my girlfriend!!!* :


Don't forget the pictures :wink:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

5 months depreciation free motoring, that cant be bad... got to be worth a grand or two.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear of this but sounds like a reasonable compromise until you get your desired spec'd car.

So who is this presumably Essex Audi dealer - pray do tell :roll:

Moley


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

This really bloody scary! I feel for you TT Hopeful.
How do we guarantee that our own orders will be correct? I rang Audi UK customer services with my commission number and had them go through all the options registered with the factory. It is correct at present, but will it remain so? Who knows?... :-(

.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got the Dialog print off for my car showing the comm no. and the exact extras and colour. I suggest that everyone gets it then you can double check the spec yourself.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi TT Hopeful,

Sorry to hear your frustrating news and after all the waiting and expectation.

Their response is good but July is a long way off.

I saw three new TTs awaiting collection in Chingford Audi (aka Lea Valley) last friday were they the [smiley=clown.gif]'s looking after your order?


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear your story TTH, that's a real pisser.

For the benefit of anyone else who's worried about the same problem, and your build is not yet confirmed, I'd advise you to ring Audi Customer Services with your commission number (get that from your dealer). They can then confirm the options on your order - then you know it will be OK. I did this as soon as I got my comm number as I don't trust my dealer.

Correct me if I'm wrong guys, but I'm pretty sure these mistakes happen only when the dealer puts the order in to Audi. Once it's correctly in the Audi system, you're safe.

Rob


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTRTWO said:


> My TTR is being built this week - I'm feeling nervous!


So you should , they have welded a roof on it , TTC :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT hopefull, do you need to some payment for driving the car till the new one arrives?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

this is bloody ridiculous
i've been in a few new cars in my time and never heard of so many mistaken orders
is audi in such a rush to get as many of these damn cars on the road that they're just putting whatever they feel like on each one instead of looking at the damn sheet properly?

sorry mate, feel for u
but am waiting anxiously for the pics of ur 'free' car 

oh no, u won't be the only one with that wonderful colour now! haha


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

It's starting to be a lot of you guys now who have not gotten what you have ordered.

Is it the salesmen (lokal dealers) that mess up most of the time, or is it the Audi factory - or their order system?

Seem like I should be very happy to get the car I ordered, and even a bit sooner than what was expected.... 8)


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

It is the salesmen that mess up the orders. Once they have added your spec to the system the rest of the process is all electronic and is very difficult for the factory to build a wrong specced car.

What I found with my dealer is that sometimes you go and ask to change something in the spec and they forget to add it to the system. I made my dealer print out their ordering program screens after every spec change and checked that all my options were there. The result was that my car arrived exactly as specced and I had no problems.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

sorry to hear this but sounds like you're getting the best solution to put it right. at least you'll still be driving around in a mk2 and an exclusive coloured one at that.

as some others have said, everyone get a print out of your order and check everything is on there or failing that go to the dealer and look at the order screen, especially if you chop and change your order.

remember to post up pics of this colour. i think we are all looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Deja vu.... chalk another one up to Audi... :roll:


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> Hi TT Hopeful,
> 
> Sorry to hear your frustrating news and after all the waiting and expectation.
> 
> ...


Correct Blackers it was the [smiley=clown.gif]'s at Chingford/Lea Valley Audi!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of another c0cked up order. I'm going to be really nervous next time I place a new car order (although, to be fair, Norwich Audi have been pretty good so far).

Seems like you're pretty calm about it all. 8)

The only problem with driving the wotsits off your temporary car for the next 5 months is that the dealer won't really suffer at all. It'll be the poor bugger who ends up buying it from them .... :?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

so anyway
they left off a few things from ur order
but u still forgot to show us the pics of ur lovely motor - it's missing pieces that we can't see anyway - unless u specifically take pics of those bits....
and i wanna see the colour!!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah come on man, where's the pics?


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah sorry guys I took my camera with me on Monday when I went to view the car but when they told me about the problems I was so livid I forgot to take any pictures!!! Pictures will come on Thursday when I pick the imposter car up!!! :wink:


----------



## Humspoff (Apr 11, 2007)

Do tell me initials of the salesman... is it the one who managed to muck up my order???!!! Or even better name him... :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

c u n t z - german i think.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Where's the pictures?... I've been debating on ordering this color.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AU-297 said:


> Where's the pictures?... I've been debating on ordering this color.


Yes I was wondering this myself -


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

He never had the car. And we where all fooled by him. Nothing new


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> He never had the car. And we where all fooled by him. Nothing new


Do you reckon - would be a bit of a pointless lie to tell, no :?


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Humspoff said:


> Do tell me initials of the salesman... is it the one who managed to muck up my order???!!! Or even better name him... :twisted:


Initials were RL and he got the sack anyway!!


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Rebel said:


> He never had the car. And we where all fooled by him. Nothing new


Lie?? Why would I bother?! Just haven't taken photos yet! Maybe if you're lucky I'll get some done! :wink:


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

TT Hopeful said:


> Maybe if you're lucky I'll get some done! :wink:


I think Rebel may be right!

For he does protest too much :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> TT Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if you're lucky I'll get some done! :wink:
> ...


Wow!! People must really lie a lot on here for (almost) everyone to be so untrusting!!


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Here you go. Just took these, hope that will appease the cynics!!! :roll:


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Was gonna wait till I got my proper spec car but seeing as hardly anyone believed me!!!! :x


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT Hopeful said:


> Was gonna wait till I got my proper spec car but seeing as hardly anyone believed me!!!! :x


  it's not that people never believed you (well apart from one) but after all the build up everyone just wanted to see the pics of what will probably be the rarest Mk2 colour, although I suspect that it may need to be seen in the flesh to get the full wow effect [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks identical to the eggshell white pics on the sticky.
Perhaps that was Suzukya Grey after all?
Not very grey is it?? :?


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> Looks identical to the eggshell white pics on the sticky.
> Perhaps that was Suzukya Grey after all?
> Not very grey is it?? :?


Not supposed to be grey!! :roll: 
It's a pearlescent white with a slight blueish tint to it.

Definitely needs to be seen in the flesh to be appreciated (or photos taken from a better camera!) Gets lots of admiring glances wherever I go!!


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

bah that's not suzkya grey
that's just a dirty white car
what a waste of our time! :lol:


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

paulie1 said:


> Looks identical to the eggshell white pics on the sticky.
> Perhaps that was Suzukya Grey after all?
> Not very grey is it?? :?


No Egg Shell is a warm tone and Suzuka is a cool tone. Both Pearl and both white... just different temps :wink:


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

i saw it in the flesh - very very nice.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

i was just joking
looks to be an extremely interesting colour


----------

